# The "bitter necessity" of debt: Neoliberal finance and the society of control



## somnambulist (May 19, 2010)

http://www.shaviro.com/Othertexts/Debt.pdf


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον κείμενο, μιλ μερσί. Ο οποιοσδήποτε σοβαρός σχολιασμός του θα απαιτούσε να μη δουλεύω αύριο. Παρατηρώ πάντως ότι, μόλις μου δημιουργεί την τάση να βγάλω κίτρινη κάρτα, το σχετικοποιεί το πράγμα και μου κόβει τη φόρα.


----------

